# Halloween Costume Picture Contest



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh boy -- a new Contest and a *BIG* prize!!! :chili::chili:

Between now and Thursday, October 27, 2011, please post a picture of your fluff(s) wearing his/her Halloween Costume or Dress/Outfit.

Voting on the *BEST* picture/costume will begin on October 28, 2011 and end at midnight on Halloween, October 31st.

The contest winner will receive a *$50 Gift Certificate to Walmart*. Prize has been donated by *Spoiled Maltese Forum*.

Entries are limited to 1 picture per fluff. If you have more than 1 fluff, you can enter a picture of each fluff or 1 group picture of all fluffs.

SM members will be voting on the winner.

Good luck. Can't wait to see pictures of our cute fluffs in their costumes. :aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

Please post your pictures in this thread.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fun idea. :chili::chili: I guess we're supposed to post them in this thread, right Lynn?

So here's Tyler in his homemade Oreo costume. I'm always saying I'm going to, "Eat him up." :w00t: :wub:


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

*My lil Piglet !!!!*

Mya dressed up as a lil piglet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a neat idea!!..now to come up with some ideas.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Great idea. Oh heavens, you should see what I got for my kids. Not that I would win AT ALL, but would it be possible to have the money go towards Pam's cause for Lola? Just was wondering.

The costume for Leo was backordered and would have matched the girls perfectly, BUT, thanks to Prissy Paws, I also have outfits for all 3.

Love you Lynn, and thanks for running this.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Christine - I don't think its possible to change the prize but it doesn't mean that the winner (or anyone here) isn't free to donate to Lola's page of their own accords.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie, Abbey and Tinker...as Mr & Mrs Santa and Tink as an elf
View attachment 98071


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Christine - I don't think its possible to change the prize but it doesn't mean that the winner (or anyone here) isn't free to donate to Lola's page of their own accords.


Great idea Erin.



The A Team said:


> Archie, Abbey and Tinker...as Mr & Mrs Santa and Tink as an elf
> View attachment 98071


Oh Pat, you got this thing hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's little Quincy as Count Dracula ( scarey eh? LOL ):


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Here's little Quincy as Count Dracula ( scarey eh? LOL ):


Oh God love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Remember the 80's Pantene commercial?

Don't hate us because we're "bootiful".
xoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh, but I can't take credit for this contest -- it was Yung's idea. He sent a message to all of the new Moderators to start a thread about the contest and I noticed that I was the only Mod on at the time, so I started the thread.

But I do LOVE the idea. Thank you Yung!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

am looooving these shots :wub: AWWWWWWH 

looking forward to seeing more :chili:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are my two sweet little bugs...


Bailey Grace the Ladybug 








Sophia as the Bumble Bee


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They're all so cute. This is what I love about Halloween -- dogs and children all dressed up. :chili::chili:Keep them coming


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love this!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

There are some cute costume ideas here from the nyc dog costume parade. I think the spaghetti and meatballs is my favorite:

Photos: Adorable Costumes At Tompkins Square Park Halloween Dog Parade: Gothamist


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is Queso the Rescue in her Fire Fighter outfit.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know we're not supposed to but I want to yell, "Fire" to have Queso rescue me. I love the tompkins square parade. Cracked up at the "Poop Factory" outfit. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is my little Pirate Coco Puff!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm not trying to compete in the contest, but thought this would be a good place to post Halloween pics of my 3:

Secret says - "Trick or Treat"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly wants to wish everyone a Happy Howl-o-ween.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is "One Cute Pumpkin"!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

ALL of these are ADORABLE! WHOA it's going to be hard o pick a favorite


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh love these all


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

*My Little Pumpkin Laurel*

She's looking a little surprised at getting her picture taken. Happy Halloween


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm loving all of the little babies dressed up in costumes! :wub: Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Archie, Abbey and Tinker...as Mr & Mrs Santa and Tink as an elf
> View attachment 98071


Hey! I know that picture. Looooove it!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoey as Ms Claus...Friends: Marcus~ Elf & Caesar ~ Santa









Ok I even dressed too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This thread is even better than trick or treaters at my door. So CUTE :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How adorable all the fluffs look in their costumes!!! I'm lovin this!! :aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Rocky, the cutest little devil!*

Rocky's got all paws crossed and hopes he wins!:chili:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG Rocky you little devil i love it :wub::wub::wub: omg all the fluffs are just so adorable :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We've gotten some adorable pictures of the fluffs sporting their Howl-o-ween costumes, but we still need more. Remember that you have until Thursday night, 10/27/11 to post your picture. Voting will begin on Friday morning.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:brownbag::brownbag: i go to go run and find my fluffs something for halloween i been a bit behind so i might not make this one but i will sure be voting :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

loving this thread :wub: :wub: awwwh these little ones are just so precious in their customs :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

romeo&juliet said:


> :brownbag::brownbag: i go to go run and find my fluffs something for halloween i been a bit behind so i might not make this one but i will sure be voting :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


Um, Ursula. Goin' out on a ledge here but why not dress them as ROMEO & JULIET :blink:?????:thumbsup::HistericalSmiley: I think I've seen some cute medieval-ish costumes or a princess one for Juliet and some other kind of costume that could pass as Romeo for him. Just sayin'.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

*Well I do always call him my wittle bunny...*

Zeus doing his best to hide from the camera, and me doing my best to capture him on a camera phone :smilie_tischkante:
I figured if I was going as alice i needed a lil march hare :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so many adorable photos, it will be hard to choose the winner


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwwh those bunny ears together with the sweet looking eyes :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember that you have 2 more days to get your pictures posted to win this FABULOUS prize.


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is my Albi she was being very hard headed :smilie_tischkante: and would not give a good shot!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One of these skunks is actually Ava....can you tell which one is which???

View attachment 98159


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> One of these skunks is actually Ava....can you tell which one is which???
> 
> View attachment 98159


Ava -- a skunk????:w00t:

Secret says -- "Daughter -- now THAT's embarrasing!!!!" :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, He're Chloe's costume that her sister Lucy decided to eat. At least I took a picture of her with it on in the store.

P.S. That tongue is NOT part of the costume - that's Chloe's LONG tongue - haha


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> One of these skunks is actually Ava....can you tell which one is which???
> 
> View attachment 98159


awwwh cutest skunk on earth :wub: 

PureSkunk and MaltSkunk are too cute with one another :wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mommatee said:


> OK, He're Chloe's costume that her sister Lucy decided to eat. At least I took a picture of her with it on in the store.
> 
> P.S. That tongue is NOT part of the costume - that's Chloe's LONG tongue - haha


Chloe , custome AND tongue are ADOOOORABLE :wub: love that happy looking face :wub:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

This is shaping up to be a close contest !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun thread this has been to look through! Who's judging? I'd have a hard time deciding!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Our SM members are going to have to vote on this. And I agree -- it will be very hard to decide.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm really late to this party but here's my Phoebe Trixibell in her Ballerina Princess costume her Daddy surprised her (and me) with!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She is FANCY! So cute!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How can we ever choose just one? They are all so cute.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- sooooooooooooooooooo adorable.

So many cute babies. It is going to be very hard to decide.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lily doing her best to look scary. I had to share this just for fun. the offical doggy pic is coming soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Lily doing her best to look scary. I had to share this just for fun.


OMG - bast costume. Judi is dressed as a CAT!!! dressed as a witch. :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha the cat is funny great costume! You guys are fun!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

This year Sprite has a beautifully made kimono that my daughter brought back for her from EPCOT. She absolutely hates to have her picture taken... this was the best picture I managed to get.










And here's a picture of the kimono... it's even lined!!! 









All the babies in their costumes look so great!! What a fun contest!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that has posted pictures for the contest. We would love to have you continue posting your picture to this thread, however, the photo contest is now closed and voting has begun.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Crap I missed out,I wanted to do piccies tonight but I had to deal w/ a deadbeat bidder on Ebay.Sucks!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Goodness! Very hard to choose just one. I really enjoyed this thread :wub: adorable pix! 

Michelle, would love to see your fluffs in theirs too :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - bast costume. Judi is dressed as a CAT!!! dressed as a witch. :smrofl::smrofl:


 
oh I should have tried to get that past the judges...LOLOL 

at the time I had both my cat's dressed like witches but this one cracks me up. Lily is not pleased. she was perched on a high ledge of her pole/kitty climber that we had at the time and looks ready to 
take flight:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> Okay, I'm really late to this party but here's my Phoebe Trixibell in her Ballerina Princess costume her Daddy surprised her (and me) with!


 
that's sweet that her daddy bought it, too cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awwwww, these are the cutest pics!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They are all cute, hard to choose !


----------



## DogDude (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's my pooch Hudson in his winter sleeping in his eskimo coat with his toys.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh that is a super adorable photo of your Hudson :wub:

Welcome to SM


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My water lover maltese as a lobster


----------



## Ahhunter (Oct 29, 2011)

I have enjoyed looking at all your Howl-o-ween pictures! Here is a picture of my Burt (I did an intro yesterday in the "Introduce yourself" board). He went to our church "Trunk or Treat" last night with his hair spiked up even more than in this picture and a little card on him that said "E=MC2."


((Get it--he was Al-BURT Einstein :thumbsup: ))

I will upload a couple of other pictures in our intro thread, although he is terrible about being still for a picture.

Now, I am new to this spoiled Maltese thing...do we dress them as turkeys for Thanksgiving??

Have a great day,
Ann and Burt


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahhunter said:


> his hair spiked up even more than in this picture and a little card on him that said "E=MC2."
> ((Get it--he was Al-BURT Einstein :thumbsup: ))


Oh I LOVE the idea :aktion033: and what a cute picture of Burt. I look forward to seeing more :wub: he is so cute!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Burt sure is cute. I can't get my three to sit for a picture either! Our church also had Trunk or Treat. Welcome to SM


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh God love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


 Muhaahahhahhhh (scary voice) I love this! WE know this thread is gonna be huge. Looks Like lovkins and I are on a mission. Let the games begin :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovkins mama said:


> Muhaahahhahhhh (scary voice) I love this! WE know this thread is gonna be huge. Looks Like lovkins and I are on a mission. Let the games begin :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


This thread is from last year.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I just saw that DARRRNNN.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lovkins mama said:


> I just saw that DARRRNNN.


LOL ~ You crack me up ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I remember a thread of mine drudged up after a couple of years. And 
God bless the posters, they were saying how sorry they were for the loss of one of my doggies who passed years ago. Had they read the thread, they would have seen they already posted their condolences two years ago. :HistericalSmiley:

I love you guys. It's the little things in life that crack me up. I do it all the time, and crack my own self up. LMAO


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

3Maltmom said:


> LOL ~ You crack me up ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I remember a thread of mine drudged up after a couple of years. And
> God bless the posters, they were saying how sorry they were for the loss of one of my doggies who passed years ago. Had they read the thread, they would have seen they already posted their condolences two years ago. :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


 
You crack me up!! I love going back and reading your old posts.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I enjoyed looking at all the cute pictures! I too thought it was for this year because I saw it after clicking on Active Topics and didn't pay attention to the dates. :HistericalSmiley: 

So please tell me, who won????


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

*meet Super Benito*

here is my Super puppy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This is 2 years old...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Is SM going to do a halloween contest?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a 2 year old thread.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

WE are doing a mini contest this year. Look for the monster mash thread


----------

